# Friday 4/10 SPSP



## keahyun (Jun 30, 2014)

Thinking about heading up there this Friday with some of the left over blood worms from yesterday (if the thunderstorm forecast dies down lol). Anyone know how the warming rains/fishing during a rain/storm affects the bite?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## NativeYakistani (Apr 3, 2015)

I can't speak for Rock but the bite tends to be pretty decent during a rain storm in fresh water fishing. I see no reason it wouldn't be similar during saltwater. It's part of the April trout fishing tradition, get soaked while waiting for the bite to liven up.

Only way to know that rain gear you bought works, right?


----------



## keahyun (Jun 30, 2014)

Yeah I like fishing for lmb in a light drizzle as well I'm just not sure how it would affect the stripers haha


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

My second largest fish last year came from shore after a cold front.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've caught plenty of stripers out there in snotty weather, but be aware they're calling for heavy lightning as the front moves in. Once that happens you don't want to be standing out there with rods.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

sand flea said:


> I've caught plenty of stripers out there in snotty weather, but be aware they're calling for heavy lightning as the front moves in. Once that happens you don't want to be standing out there with rods.


Not only that, they won't let you. They will clear the beach.


----------



## keahyun (Jun 30, 2014)

HuskyMD said:


> Not only that, they won't let you. They will clear the beach.


Is that when the thunderstorm actually happens? It looks like it won't start until later in the afternoon/evening. We're planning to fish from 7 to 1 or 2 depending on the conditions and it doesn't look like the storm will start till mid afternoon


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

Wet Sands and strong showers, plus possible thunderstorms... I thought I was hardcore... I've done it but not pleasant


----------



## genie (Aug 21, 2005)

Supposedly fishing is pretty good before the storm arrives. Something about the change in pressure triggers fish to feed.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow looking forward to a report... may head up there tomorrow


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## keahyun (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm here now, nothing but a friendly dnr checkup since 7:40 yet high tides about to peak I'll be fishing the outgoing for a few hours, I'll update the thread as I go


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

See u at 0 dark 30 and enjoy the sunrise


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Here too


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

keahyun said:


> Is that when the thunderstorm actually happens? It looks like it won't start until later in the afternoon/evening. We're planning to fish from 7 to 1 or 2 depending on the conditions and it doesn't look like the storm will start till mid afternoon


Yes, when there is lightning, the park ranger comes through and clears the beach. You can sit in your car and wait it out.


----------



## keahyun (Jun 30, 2014)

It was nice to meet Sand Flea today at the point. I arrived around 7:45 with my buddy and we fished bloodworms on 5/0 circle hooks on hi/lo rigs. Was a slow start but it started picking up around noon. Between the three of us, 12 fish caught between 18-25", two 30"+ beached and one that looked 35"+ broke the line about two feet from the beach  - all in all was a great day given the fact that no thunder storm rolled around


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)




----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm mad I didn't go. I thought there would be storms. Got a dozen bloods to burn. 

Was it crowded?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

6 hookups. 2 30"+ cows, 3 20"+, and a dink. The beach was empty.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> View attachment 15014


Pretty fish - nice and healthy. That would be excellent on the grill. Come on trophy season.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> 6 hookups. 2 30"+ cows, 3 20"+, and a dink. The beach was empty.


Some are upset because there isn't public access to fish the bay from shore and you find the beach empty. Go figure.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

ah.... thats where they were...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MulGoGi said:


> ah.... thats where they were...


With all the great reports coming out of SPSP why would you fish a place like Metapeake?


----------



## keahyun (Jun 30, 2014)

catman said:


> Some are upset because there isn't public access to fish the bay from shore and you find the beach empty. Go figure.


Yeahhh, when i was here it was just me my buddy and sand flea until he left  we left the beach with no one else there and that must have been when mastrbaitr showed up


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Catman definitely expresses wisdom in the last few posts.


----------



## keahyun (Jun 30, 2014)

Here are a the two bigger fish that were beached earlier today


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

Great catches. Spsp is charging to get in while it's catching and release?


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

*Distance*

How far are yall casting ? Are yall fishin from the far left side ?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nice meeting you guys out there today. One big spawner and three dinks--I can't complain.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

keahyun said:


> Yeahhh, when i was here it was just me my buddy and sand flea until he left  we left the beach with no one else there and that must have been when mastrbaitr showed up


I noticed the fresh spike holes...I got there around 5 so I probably just missed you.


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

keahyun said:


> View attachment 15016
> 
> View attachment 15015
> 
> Here are a the two bigger fish that were beached earlier today


Watch the poles behind you in the lower picture. For a second, I can't tell which one, I saw a strong pull. It could be a 30 incher.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice fish. I would've joined you but I was doing my taxes.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Im headed out today. See ya there.


----------



## Padwas (Oct 8, 2013)

Here right now slow...


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

Very slow today, you guys at SPSP catch anything yet?


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

catman said:


> With all the great reports coming out of SPSP why would you fish a plac9e like Metapeake?


that night wind was blowing from the east side. if it was from the west side, i would have gone to spsp. just something i picked up from the era of long distance casting with conventional setup...

sometimes i fish with head wind but usually not for the bay.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

MulGoGi said:


> that night wind was blowing from the east side. if it was from the west side, i would have gone to spsp. just something i picked up from the era of long distance casting with conventional setup...
> 
> sometimes i fish with head wind but usually not for the bay.


Y not?


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok im here. See a guy with a green sun umbrella.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Y not?


finger not educated. magnet too weak. no brake. super low viscosity bearing oil. always wanna hit that 800 feet. these led to beautiful bird nests. add headwind to that.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Okay a convo user. I hear ya. I need to change my line on mine. I noticed some stretched out sections. Hopefully I can just take some line off


----------

